# Swedish Pimple dropper lines



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F When you use lures like the Swedish Pimple with a dropper line and a hook (with a Minnow on it) how long do you make the dropper line?


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Jim, I use a 6 to 8 inch dropper. Works out good for me.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

1 1/2" - 2" .... any longer and the dropper tends to tangle.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Keep 'em short for eyes. Like IBJ said 1 1/2" to 2" works well. A slip dropper works well when your experimenting with different line lengths but you do give up some of the bulk that a pimple will give you.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

swidish pimple #2 hammerd my baby i never personally had any luck with droplines on them i just throw them on the line and down the hole it goes, got me a nice 24'' eye on it today o happy days but i got it pretty much as i sat down, and fer me if its like that, the day is done. fish mater


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

the shortest I can tie a dropper is 4 inches. Have not had an issue with tangles. 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 inches is what I've read to use.Infisherman sez so too ! so it must be right,right ? Givem' Steel


----------

